#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  07.04.12_13-00_Основные моменты воззрения жентонг. (Олег Филипов)

## Kirill M

07.04.12г. в 13-00 в центре “Джонангпа” Олег Филиппов прочтёт лекцию по тексту Таранатхи “Детальное разъяснение великой мадхьямаки обширнейшей высшей Колесницы”. (2 глава)

В тексте излагаются основные моменты воззрения жентонг.


Во второй главе будет дан общий обзор познаваемого.
И краткий обзор явлений на уровне относительной реальности.

Ведущий семинара - Олег Филлипов принял Прибежище в 1991. В 1995-1998 годах обучался в Институте Кармапы в Элисте, где и был один учебный год одним из переводчиков. Обучался у кхенпо Карма Чочога, Цультрим кхенпо Тхарчина, кхенпо Церинг Самдруб. Во время обучения получил обширные разъяснения по тексту Драгоценное украшение освобождения (Гампопа), краткие разъяснения по тексту Сокровищница верного познания Сакья Пандиты (Цема), Украшение срединного пути Шантаракшиты, краткое разъяснение трудов Асанги-Майтрейи. Участвовал в переводах различных текстов школ Сакья, Карма Кагью. После обучения занимался переводами для Карма Кагью, Бон, Джонанг, Дрикунг Кагью, центров Ньингма. Получал различные передачи от Карма Пунцог Ринпоче, Пема Дордже Ринпоче, Чокьи ньима Ринпоче, ламы Йонтена Гиалцо и других. В настоящее время занимается переводами различных текстов для центра Джонанг и текстов, которые спрашивают частные лица.

www.jonangpa.ru
www.www.dharmalib.ru

Начало 07.04.12г. в 13-00,
Условие участия 200р.
Адрес: центр “Джонангпа” г. Москва ул. Окружной проезд 16, комната 113, м. Партизанская.

----------

Aion (07.04.2012), Велеслав (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Сегодняшний семинар получился несколько скомканным, но надеюсь для тех кто там побывал - сказанное имело смысл. Кроме того, что относится к относительному уровню (разобрали только часть, но основную), разбирались моменты связанные с воззрением, практикой и пр. Все последующие семинары будут идти в таком же формате, когда ведущий примерно полсеминара сам задает вопросы другим.  :Smilie: 

Спасибо тем кто пришел. Надеюсь вам было полезно.
Топпер. Добро пожаловать в Москву в очередной раз.  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (09.04.2012), Велеслав (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------

